# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  اهمیت حجم تصاویر وبسایت

## zarinnjan

تصاویر برای استفاده به هنگام طراحی سایت باید خوب و با حجم کم انتخاب شوند تا باعث کاهش سرعت سایت نشود. توجه کنید که سرعت سایت یک فاکتور مهم در سئو و بهینه سازی سایت است که باید از ابتدای کار طراحی سایت همه جوانب را در نظر بگیرید.
سایز تصاویر هم باید متناسب با مطلب شما انتخاب شود. برای یک مقاله یک تصویر با اندازه متوسط (600X400) کافی است و برای منو ها و لوگوی سایت از تصاویر با سایز کوچک هنگام طراحی سایت استفاده کنید. استفاده از تصاویر بیش از حد بزرگ در مطالب باعث سنگین شدن صفحات سایت و در نتیجه کاهش سرعت بارگذاری سایت میشود.

----------


## majid0021

مرسی پست خوبی بود، 


buy website traffic - buy targeted traffic

----------

